# Marbella or Malaga?



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm seeking to be around ex pats but not so much that I miss out on exploring spanish culture and work on my language skills. Which of the two: Malaga or Marbella would be best?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MShaw said:


> I'm seeking to be around ex pats but not so much that I miss out on exploring spanish culture and work on my language skills. Which of the two: Malaga or Marbella would be best?


Well, there are lots of things to consider (your other needs - airports, schools, hospitals, lifestyle preferences etc...), but both have a good sprinkling of ex-pats, but both still have plenty of Spanish. There are also small villages between, in and around both.

Go and take a look - they're only half an hours drive (approx) apart.

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

MShaw said:


> I'm seeking to be around ex pats but not so much that I miss out on exploring spanish culture and work on my language skills. Which of the two: Malaga or Marbella would be best?


Not any expats live in Malaga city - more in Marbella. 

Also look at Estepona - beautiful, very Spanish and with a good balance of expats.


----------



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Not any expats live in Malaga city - more in Marbella.
> 
> Also look at Estepona - beautiful, very Spanish and with a good balance of expats.


Noy any or not many


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Noy any or not many


Many.:confused2:

Noy or not?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Many.:confused2:
> 
> Noy or not?


Hehhe

Not mony

Opps

Nut miny

Oops....


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the area we are interested in, Axarquia, has the right mix.


----------



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

Roy C said:


> I think the area we are interested in, Axarquia, has the right mix.


Thanks it looks interesting.
One issue I have is that I don't drive. Is it easy to get around walking, cycling and public transport?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MShaw said:


> Thanks it looks interesting.
> One issue I have is that I don't drive. Is it easy to get around walking, cycling and public transport?


Depends where you choose to live. I don't drive either, but have lived in Vélez-Malaga (capital of La Axarquia) for just over 10 years now with no problems, public transport is very good here. Torre del Mar, down on the coast 5km away, is even better as far as public transport is concerned and is mostly flat so good for cycling.

The smaller villages are pretty hopeless as far as public transport is concerned (unsurprisingly).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ooops, wrong thread


----------

